# G3, G4 vs P3, P4 !



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (30 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Une question cruciale : 

Qu'est ce qui fait qu'un Mac est un G3 ou un G4 ?
Quelle est la comparaison que l'on pourrait faire (si comparaison il y a) avec le monde Wintel de Pentium 3 ou 4 ?

Que serait le G5 ?

Merci de me donner les informations essentiels sur la comprehension de mon materiel.

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Yama (30 Novembre 2002)

Bien que tu évoques le G5 ton sujet a plus sa place dans un forum matériel.

Je déplace une copie vers PowerMac par exemple.

je peux quand même répondre a ta question
pour faire court le G3 a été une puce de generation bien plus aavancé que les familles des 603 et 604 qui habitait les macs de l'époque.... on le considerait quasiment deux fois plus rapide que le PIII a même cadence.

Le G4 est une sorte de G3 amelioré qui possède une particularité essencielle : l'altivec qui est une sorte de mini processeur a l'interieur du processeur spécialisé dans certain calculs mathématiques (vectoriels) : fonctionnant en 128 bits contre 32 bits pour les processeur actuel c'est a dire en gros que dans le même cycle (je simplifie a mort) le processeur mange plus de donnée.

Cette puce, si les applications sont optimisées pour, peut permettre une acceleration très forte
C'est ce qui a fait, au début, l'extrèeme supériorité du G4
malheureusement Motorola a semble t'il eu beaucoup de problème a le faire évoluer ! et mis a part pour certaine applications optimisées et une utilisation en laboratoire avec des applications très spécifiques le PIV qui est un PIII avec une bande passante plus élévé (qui mange plus de donnée pour la même cadence) semble aujourd'hui être assis au somment des processeurs pour la micro

voila pourquoi beaucoup d'espoir sont portés vers la future puce qu'adoptera Apple.
Le G5 existe déjà mais pour des serveur uniquement.
Alors soit motorola qui semble aussi discrète que Apple sur sa stratégie nous dévoile une merveille un super G5 (projet semble t'il abandonné aux dernières rumeurs) ou bien comme il semble se profiler mais ce n'est qu'UNE hypothèse (j'insiste) le processeur 64 bits d'IBM le PPC970 pourrait être le prochain processeur des macs et il pourrait arriver selon moi dès juillet ou septembre prochain malgré une date officielle de sortie en fin d'année 2003


----------



## melaure (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yama:</font><hr />* 
pour faire court le G3 a été une puce de generation bien plus aavancé que les familles des 603 et 604 qui habitait les macs de l'époque.... on le considerait quasiment deux fois plus rapide que le PIII a même cadence.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Grosse erreur !!! A l'époque c'était pour contrer le Pentium 2 qui tournait entre 233 et 300 Mhz. L'escargot de la pub anti-intel portait un Pentium II sur le dos. Les danseurs Intel toastés par le G3 faisait aussi des PII. A cette époque les fréquences du PowerPC et du Pentium était proche. C'est avec le PIII/600 qu'Intel à creusé un fossé en Mhz.

J'ai encore les pubs de l'époques en vidéo et toute la pub web avec les comparatifs imprimés et archivés dans mes dossiers presses Apple.


----------



## minime (30 Novembre 2002)

Les sigles G3 et G4 désignent les générations successives de microprocesseurs PowerPC développés par Motorola et IBM et utilisés par Apple dans ses machines. C'est juste une appellation, un "nom de bapteme commercial" qui permet de les distinguer, comme pour les Pentium II, III et IV.

Les processeurs PowerPC sont utilisés par Apple depuis 1994, le G3 (3e génération de PowerPC) est apparu en 1997, et le G4 en Août 1999. Il comporte une unité de calcul supplémentaire, technologie baptisée "AltiVec" par Motorola et "Velocity Engine" par Apple.

Le G5 désigne une nouvelle génération de processeurs PowerPC. Comme expliqué dans les messages précédents Motorola a déjà réalisé une nouvelle série de processeurs (voir la roadmap PPC), numérotés "huit mille cinq cent" et des poussières (série 85xx sur cette page), qui n'ont pas été adoptés par Apple malgré toutes les rumeurs ayant couru en 2001.



			
				Yama a dit:
			
		

> le G3... on le considerait quasiment deux fois plus rapide que le PIII a même cadence.



Le G4, pas le G3. Dans le communiqué de presse annonçant la sortie des PowerMac G4 en 1999 Apple affirme qu'ils sont 2,94 fois plus rapides qu'un Pentium III 600 Mhz:

"Le processeur G4 et sa technologie Velocity Engine est en moyenne 2,94 fois plus rapide que le plus rapide des Pentium III (600 MHz), en utilisant des tests publiés par Intel sur son site Web pour démontrer la performance du Pentium."


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * C'est avec le PIII/600 qu'Intel à creusé un fossé en Mhz.*


Et les PowerMac Pro G3 550 ?


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Premier sur le Mac:</font><hr />* 
Et les PowerMac Pro G3 550 ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Amusante blague !!! Cela n'existe pas. Les derniers PowerMac G3 tournaient à 450 Mhz et on été introduit en juin 1999. Après on a eu droit au G4/400,450 et 500 qui ont du rapidement être abaissé à 350, 400 et 450, Motorola ne pouvant pas fournir les quantités (sans compter les gens qui ont payé au prix fort un 500 et ont eu un 450).

A la mi-1999, Intel sortait sont PIII/650 et 700. Quand le G4 a fini par réellement être commercialisé à 500 Mhz (début 2000), le PIII tournait à 800-900 Mhz. en janvier 2001, le G4 sortait à 733 Mhz alors que le PIV tournait déjà à 1,4 Ghz.

Et l'écart se creuse de plus en plus.

Si tu cherches un moment ou les processeurs Intel et Motorola étaient identiques en fréquences, c'était à l'époque des cloneurs ou PowerComputing menait la dance en sortant en premier chaque nouvelle version du 604 ou 603. Lorsque le Pentium II tournait à 233 Mhz début 97, le 604e était aussi à 225/250 et le 603 à 300 Mhz, puis Apple à poussé le 604e à 300/350 (Mach 5), Steeve est revenu, à viré les cloneur et on du ce passer d'une excellente machine : le Motorola Starmax 6000 G3/233-300 qui battait l'équivalent Apple dans tous les benchs ... PowerComputing et Umax préparait aussi des bombes. Tout est passé à la poubelle et Apple a repris le monopole et ce sont les utilisateurs de Mac qui y ont beaucoup perdu (je n'aurais surement pas rachété de l'Apple si les cloneurs avaient pu continuer).


Bien entendu je ne parle ici que de fréquences, pas de performances. Pas la peine de lancer des posts de protestation !


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2002)

J'oubliais, pour l'historique des fréquences, il y a une pages qui donne toutes les infos pour une trentaine de processeurs :  ici ( http://www.macinfo.de/hardware/mhz-chart.html )


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* 

Amusante blague !!! [...]
Pas la peine de lancer des posts de protestation !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Dslé, ct pas une protestation mais une question, il me semblait avoir vu un jour un G3 550.
Je vérifierai.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Décembre 2002)

Ah, voilà, g trouvé.
Dans le SVMMac Mai 1999, dans les annonces de MacWay, à 24 099 Frs, PowerMac Pro G3 550/128 Mo...
Mais bon, ça doit être une faute de frappe.


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2002)

Effectivement ça arrive. J'ai déjà vu des Powermacs à plusieurs milliers de Mhz dans les annonces ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci c'est facile de vérifier sur des sites comme lowendmac.com ou everymac.com (ce dernier est très complet avec même les 40 vendeurs de clones)


----------



## blackhole (1 Décembre 2002)

ou un malin overclocker... j'ai déjà vu des PMac mono 1GHz... plus cher qu'un 933 neuf


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Décembre 2002)

Ah, oui, il est pas mal le site, je connaissais pas


----------

